# Jefe's Brew Haus



## jno51 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bottleing Day of the first Batch. Eu' Beeeeet


----------



## jno51 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## jno51 (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys sorry for the sorry Q-VIEW this thing kick my ass, or maybe its the brewskeeee or it could be the VINO, or maybe both.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 4, 2012)

and speaking of vino first batch of Shiraz. Been a ruff day at the vinyard


----------



## kodiak450 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Uuuu    bet *


----------



## uechikid (May 10, 2012)

So how did that first batch turn out??


----------



## jno51 (May 10, 2012)

It turned out great. A summer ale. I have brewed a pilsner, hefenwiezen spelling prolly isn't correct on that one but. A german brown, an IPA and two of my own recipes. I bottle as well as keg. I have not tried the IPA yet its not quiet ready, just a few more days. I have made a merlot, shiraz and have a cabernet fermenting now. So far so good. I have had to start charging the friends they are killing me if you know what I mean.  Anyway its all good here.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 10, 2012)

Looks awesome. I bet you will have some happy friends.


----------



## jno51 (May 10, 2012)

Ya, they like coming over to the house for a few brewskies. I know the neighbors are starting to wonder what we are cooking in the garage if you know what I mean.

Here's to em


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

If I ever get to Wichita Falls I'll have to check out that homebrew. I was stationed there for a short time in the early 80s. Is the Fiesta Hotel still outside of Sheppard AFB?


----------



## jno51 (May 15, 2012)

It has a new name but she is still there. The oh door is always open here i would love to pick you brain about some of this.


----------

